# 2012 LAPC Young bird show sept 16th



## zugbug13 (Sep 10, 2008)

Sunday September 16th, at Irvine Regional Park, the Los Angeles Pigeon Club will hold its annual young bird pigeon show. The show usually has 400 + young birds with many breeds on display. This is a great outdoor show under some big oak trees. I will be showing some of my young horseman pouters.


----------

